# Cheap LED light bars



## Crystal Creek (Jan 5, 2009)

I need to get a Light Bar for a beater truck. It is mostly a backup truck. It sits at my buddies yard which is not the best area. I have seen LED lightbars on Ebay. They are made by a company called Voltex. They cost $300. Has anyone ever used these. I have a whelen justice on my truck and love it. But I dont want to spend $1500 on a spear truck. Please let me kow your ideas. Thanks fellas.


----------



## rydzewski (Nov 23, 2008)

check out storbesnmore.com they have a pretty good selection of lightbars at decent prices.


----------



## Crystal Creek (Jan 5, 2009)

rydzewski;721126 said:


> check out storbesnmore.com they have a pretty good selection of lightbars at decent prices.


Thanks, I will. Cheap is good as this truck sits more then it rolls.


----------



## rydzewski (Nov 23, 2008)

If I were you I would just get a $100 magnet mount LED beacon and keep it with you or in the truck until you need to use it. 

- ben


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

whelen responder lp led mini lightbar for 300 get that


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i have the 48in voltex lightbar on my truck and love it! plus it only cost 358.00 shipped to my door. so i could buy like 3-4 full size whelen bars and still be ahead. but so far i love it. i'm the 2nd truck in our fleet with one.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

I found my federal signal legend bar for 575 shipped to my door NIB. the bar from the manufacture is about 2800. Ebay is where you need to keep an eye out.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

ultimate plow;721843 said:


> I found my federal signal legend bar for 575 shipped to my door NIB. the bar from the manufacture is about 2800. Ebay is where you need to keep an eye out.


Nooo way thats a hell of a deal


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

I like my 1200LED amber Sho-Me bar.....

What it may lack by not using those super bright linear ones - it makes up for by using 1200 of them....



And at $219 - its plenty bright....

http://www.swps.com/shledpemomil.html


----------



## tojay22 (Oct 12, 2007)

i had one for a week than sold it to a guy at a gas station for 600 off my truck. payed 350 shipped to my door. not a whelen but for 350 its a great bar. i think im going to buy another one.


----------



## goose311 (Jan 21, 2009)

i have the 22.5" voltex lightbar and love it i have a 2 of them and only need one so the spare one is for sale $250 obo


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Fiafighterdude;722702 said:


> Nooo way thats a hell of a deal


That is one steal of a deal! WE have that bar on our copcars and I love it! Extremely extremely bright


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

KL&M Snow Div.;727529 said:


> That is one steal of a deal! WE have that bar on our copcars and I love it! Extremely extremely bright


yes it was. It was the legend or whelen liberty I was going to get. But came across the legend and this bar is sweet! The guy I got it from has another one too for sale that im probably going to pick up and throw that one on the dump. Off comes the vista bar now.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

tjthorson;723285 said:


> I like my 1200LED amber Sho-Me bar.....
> 
> What it may lack by not using those super bright linear ones - it makes up for by using 1200 of them....
> 
> ...


The 1200 is part of the part# it has 368 LEDs. But I'm sure it's still bright.

If it's a backup truck why not just get a $20 single rotator?


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Ive got a voltex 27" LED bar on the Ford, and it works great so far, super bright at night, easy to install. its been on during the storm on the 10th for 16hrs straight, and again on the 28th for over 20hrs straight, and then all the other events we had that were 5-10hrs of run time.

we just bought a 37" LED voltex bar for our 2500HD. havent mounted it yet, gotta make a backrack. it has a ton of different patterns and variations, for rear traffic advisor to front takedowns and alley lights.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

With the old beater truck why don't you just go with a Halogen Bar... You can pick one up from www.galls.com for about $70 and shipping. They're in the clearance bin also they are the same old style bars as the old Whelen Responder II before they went to LED's.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

I haven't purchased anything from this company yet. But it would be worth looking at. www.ledoutfitters.com


----------

